# Have bus pass - will travel



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Having recently become the recipient of a bus pass and after reading the _Final pitch_ article in this months MMM, it occurs to me it could be a good idea to pass on any good bus routes to other members so here goes.

The co-pilot and I recently stayed at Haven Holidays Perran Sands site and took a trip on the 501 bus to St. Ives. It was a double decker and stayed fairly close to the coast and went through some villages you wouldn't take your MH anywhere near. A really interesting journey with some fine views from the top deck (the route actually starts in Newquay).

Most Routes and timetables can be viewed on www.traveline.org.uk

Anyone got any good bus routes in the Filey/Scarborough area?

Bob


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

As there are presumably quite large numbers of us on here who have got the free bus pass I think it would be an excellent idea if we could produce a list of sites with a sensible bus service within say half a mile.

Remembering of course that English passes are only good for England, and likewise (I hope) for Scottish & Welsh sites.

Sensible should at least mean a daily service, even if only a few per day.

As long as the free pass lasts (Government cuts coming???)

I would start it with Chapel Lane C Club site, Wythall, with the bus from the gates direct into Birmingham centre, and Canterbury C & CC site with a bus from just outside the site into Canterbury Centre.

Umberleigh C & CC site in North Devon has a bus from the gates into Barnstaple.

Add Bobs site and thats four for starters.

Saves all that messing about with trailers, towbars, etc., and penny friendly too.

So how about it? Could we get a directory of bus friendly sites?

Paul


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Great idea.
Good bus service (think 2 an hour) from outside Caravan Club site at Mytholmroyd to Hebden Bridge.
Alan


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Very regular (about every 10 mins I think ) bus service from outside of the gates of Lee Valley Campsite in Edmonton to the centre of London....gotta be the way to see Britains Capital if you have a bus pass !!

Jenny


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

1943 said:


> Having recently become the recipient of a bus pass and after reading the _Final pitch_ article in this months MMM, it occurs to me it could be a good idea to pass on any good bus routes to other members so here goes.
> 
> The co-pilot and I recently stayed at Haven Holidays Perran Sands site and took a trip on the 501 bus to St. Ives. It was a double decker and stayed fairly close to the coast and went through some villages you wouldn't take your MH anywhere near. A really interesting journey with some fine views from the top deck (the route actually starts in Newquay).
> 
> ...


Bob 
if a double decker bus can get down those lanes then i'd have a go at getting my 6m motorhome down them!!

Seriously, though, an excellent way of getting around. I've used my bus pass more when away in the motorhome than at home in the 12 months since I qualified.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Very good bus service indeed from the C&CC site in Abingdon Road Oxford. The P&R is across form the entrance with 3 minutely buses to Oxford ( you can get the X2, 13, 3 or 4 from and to Abingdon as well as the regular P&R bus)

You can also get the free bus to Cambridge (every 20 minutes) and all towns on the way as well as Bicester, Banbury and so on. The 10 minutely coach to London is charged for but at a reduced rate.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Chichester to Brighton stopping at Arundel and Worthing and Littlehamton.
no 700 That was a good trip and free.
http://havant-travel.info/table-700


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

My mum broke her wrist and had to catch the bus from Driffield to Bridlington and got the wrong one and ended up going through all the villages. Places she hadn't been in years , a lovely journey even though it took her 3 times longer than in the car.

Buses tend to run from Scarborough/Bridlington/Driffield/Hull.

Doesn't look like this one went that far but this may help with your planning.

http://tinyurl.com/nmd3hc

Mandy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> So how about it? Could we get a directory of bus friendly sites?
> 
> Paul


It sounds like a great idea.

Unfortunately, by the time Rita and I qualify for a bus pass, they'll have become a thing of the past.

We jumped on a decker at Brean, and gave the driver a tenner for two returns to Weston Super Mare. He said, "sorry, I don't have any change." I commented that the bus was full of passengers, and that surely there must be some change. He replied, "yes the bus is full, but none of them have paid. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I think its a great idea - maybe it should be added to the campsite database entry form - I've got 2 sites/buses to add:

1. Southsea Camping (Independent) - # 15 bus to centre of Portsmouth via the Hard for Mary Rose, Victory & Gunwharf Quay (lots of shops) + Spinnaker Tower - about a 20 minute ride.

2. Fairlight Wood CC - #347 bus from the end of the lane to the centre of Hastings ( railway station ) - not a lot to say about Hastings - even the pier is shut - but there's a good train service to Eastbourne & Brighton .

Harry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Swalecliffe camp site is right on the seafront. :lol:
Bus service runs outside the camp its a ring to Hernebay Canterbury Whitstable Tankerton and back to Swalecliffe lovely :lol:
http://www.parkholidaysuk.com/holidays/parks/kent/seaview/index.php

http://www.whitstableoysterfestival.com/


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Although non qualifiers, here's one from Rita and I.

Baltic Wharf CC site........Bus No 500 does the rounds every 20 mins, stopping right outside the gate, and takes in several stops in and around Bristol. For the non qualifiers, it is currently £1.60p per adult return. 
We used it this afternoon, and found it very handy indeed.

Service No 500 from Baltic Wharf

Jock.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Here's mine.

Truro Camping & Caravan Park

Bus stop near entrance. One way goes to Truro. Other direction to St. Ives or Penzance. Buses every 10 minutes.

Ian


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Last year before Christmas, we spent a few days in Ripon (well a one mile walk from the CS to the town centre actually). Wanting to visit Harrogate, without having to move and park, we used the 36 Bus. An excellent service in well-appointed 'inter-city' double-deckers that runs every 20 minutes throughout the day from Ripon to Harrogate and on to Leeds.
It cost us around £11 return for two (off-peak) but by the end of this year we will both have bus passes - never thought I would want to say that!

Philip

http://www.the36.co.uk/


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> Snipped :- As there are presumably quite large numbers of us on here who have got the free bus pass I think it would be an excellent idea if we could produce a list of sites with a sensible bus service within say half a mile.So how about it? Could we get a directory of bus friendly sites?
> 
> Paul


Hi

I agree this bus info could be really useful so why not add it to the campsite database. I do also like the idea of this thread acting as a "list" of good bus routes...but the info would be also be a good addition to a campsite review.

There is a new interactive map which makes looking for an included campsite really easy:-

>> New MHF Campsite Map <<

All that you will need to do is add the Bus info as a comment/review to the existing campsite entry.

For example Jock's suggestion of using the 500 Service from the CC site at Baltic Wharf could be easily added as a comment >> Here <<

Ian's suggestion would need him to enter the Truro campsite first ...but then he could add the Bus info into the main entry.

Just a suggestion :wink:

mike


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

Another to add to the list.
The Shrubbery near Lyme Regis. The bus runs every two hours and goes as far as Exeter one way and Poole the other.
There are lots of places to go without someone having to drive. If you sit on the top deck the views are brilliant.

Cheers
Catherine


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> I agree this bus info could be really useful so why not add it to the campsite database.
> e


Brilliant suggestion !

My biggest gripe with entries in commercial or club campsite directories is that they give the distance from nearest public transport ( sometimes) but they don't say whether the bus is weekly or every 10 minutes.

I guess if you have a caravan it doesn't matter but it's an important thing for us anyway.

G

Can I add a bit to my Oxford entries above ? If you have a bus pass it is not valid until after 9.30 am Monday to Friday.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Can I add a bit to my Oxford entries above ? If you have a bus pass it is not valid until after 9.30 am Monday to Friday.


Yes, as Grizzly notes re Oxford - For those who don't normally use their free bus passes it is worth noting that as a general rule they can't be used before, usually, 09.30. Normally it is anytime after that.

As an ex-bus driver I never thought I would be glad to be a 'Twirley' :lol:

Another new CC CL is the Woolpack Inn, Benover Road, Yalding, Maidstone. open all year with elec. Bus stop outside hourly to Maidstone.

Paul


----------



## 100000 (Jul 11, 2006)

*bus pass will travel*

Hi,
A good bus service from Brighton to Eastbourne along coast also from Putts Corner Caravan Club site in Devon to Sidmouth /Honiton and Exeter


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> For example Jock's suggestion of using the 500 Service from the CC site at Baltic Wharf could be easily added as a comment >> Here <<


Great idea Mike, and I'd love to cooperate, however, my mobile internet connection isn't allowing me to download much more than text. The Campsite database home page must contain a lot of data.

If you are willing, I am happy for you to enter the details on my behalf.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock

That's one done .... :wink:

Baltic Wharf <<


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> That's one done .... :wink:
> 
> Baltic Wharf <<


Thanks for that Mike. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Just thought of another couple!

From Capel-le Ferne near Folkestone (Little Satmar, Varne Ridge and another site I can't remember the name of) a bus runs through Folkestone, along the coast to Hythe where you can jump on the Romney, Hythe and Dymchurch railway to Dungeness.

From Trewethett Farm near Tintagel to Tintagel one way and Boscastle and Bude the other (both Tintagel and Boscastle are walking distance for most people)


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Tried to add Varne Ridge details. Didn't fill in disabled section 'cos i don't know and when I went to the next page it told me to go back and fill that bit in. I'm b******d if I'm typing that lot again so try this.

http://www.varne-ridge.co.uk


----------

